# casting a lighter sinker



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

can you guys give me some tips on loading a surf rod with a lighter sinker than what the rod is rated for I know it can be done it might require some more technique.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

What weight are you trying to throw with what rod??? Knowing your objective would help some. 

You're not gonna throw a one ounce sinker with an OM 12 H rated 6-12oz...It just ain't gonna happen.. 

It's much easier to make a rod exceed it's rating a little bit, than it is to try and make it throw less than it's rating.

This will vary from rod to rod, take the Daiwa Emblem 12' rated 5-8 oz, for example. NO WAY that thing will throw 6, much less 8, with any power. Mine "locked up" with 5.

It is a FINE rod with 2-4, thrown hard, though.

I miss it, sure wish I hadn't left it on top of the Jeep and gotten it run over....

Just keep searching for the "perfect rod". I've owned a couple hundred over the years, and NONE were perfect, although a few came close.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

im trying to throw a 1 to 3 oz with my 12' eliminator


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Someone (Tommy) correct me if I am wrong but, A longer drop and a wider swing should make the lead "feel" heavier. Longer drop creates more force as the lead moves around you.
But like Rob said..There is only so light you can go. I have a "carp" rod that will load if I swing it empty  I can throw 1-3 oz with that thing.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

bloodworm said:


> im trying to throw a 1 to 3 oz with my 12' eliminator


You need a 12' 3# test curve Carp Rod...My Shimano Tribal will throw a 2 oz. to the Gulf Stream... 

Just DO NOT buy a Ningbo brand...If you could find one like Barty's you'd be set, I think he gave $39.00 for it on e-bay.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hate to say it*

But it sounds like you need another rod and reel my friend .... 

You'll find out it's addictive ........ couple weeks ago I took 9 rods to the beach for a week ... I slacked off on that trip ...


----------



## live2kingfish (Apr 17, 2007)

hey bartyb or RR, im looking for a 12 ft rod that is rated for that size of weights, could you tell me where i might be able to find them, because im sure they're not in the bass pro shop catalogs, thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*rods*

the Daiwa's are way over rated so a 4-7 will do 2-4 great ...


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*$$?*

Now we get round to how much do you want to spend?

The following would suit your needs:

St.Croix Premium Surf PRSC100M2 10' M-H 3/4-4oz - $180 http://www.tackledirect.com/st-croix-premier-surf-rods.html
AFAW Estuary 11' M 1-3oz - $199 http://www.carolinacastpro.com/
Kunan Osprey 8876H 7'6" H 1-3oz(?) $60 (but seems to be unavailable now) 
Team them with a 525 or 5500 and you're good to go.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

try the board sponsor (top of this page) he probably has what you are looking for. just don't buy anything without trying it first. not every rod (no matter what it's rating or reputation) is good for every fisherman.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

With good technique and a strong finish you CAN load a rod with weight below its rating. Bart is right, longer drop with as wide an arc as possible will help but you will have to rely on technique and timing because you may not be able to _feel_ the sinker. I threw a 100g sinker last year at the Primo Event using a Century TTR so it can be done.

The best bet is to get a rod that is well suited for your stayle and the weight range that you will be throwing.

Brian was a little off on the 11' Estuary cost but it is indeed a great rod for throwing 1-3 (4 in a pinch). For 2-5 I'd highly recommend tha AFAW 12' Universal, for 3-5 the 13' Surf.

Tommy


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Yahh in that range a lot of carp poles are made to cast those weights a good distance, but for 1oz and lower I know that salmon/steelhead poles are great (long and flexible) and yet will still handle a big fish...I've handled plenty of 20-30 pound kings on mine (10"6 ML).


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

live2kingfish said:


> hey bartyb or RR, im looking for a 12 ft rod that is rated for that size of weights, could you tell me where i might be able to find them, because im sure they're not in the bass pro shop catalogs, thanks


I got mine from squidjigwarehouse.com. they have gone up a bit in price but not much. It is the "390 carp rod"


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*Tommy - with tossing a 2 oz weight*

as a goal what kind of seat does the Estuary rod have that you carry? I see some have a Fuji DNPS reel seat. I don't have a clue what that is. The comments in the advertisement seem to suggest that you could use a spinner on this as well ( night fishing). Is this type of reel seat adjustable? or is it Coastals and those are adjustable! TIA


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Darrel,

The AFAW 11' Estuary factory dual rung rod comes with an NPS 20 Fuji (non adjustable) reel seat. It is dual rung for casting conventional or spinner with braid. 

Perfect for tossing 2oz a very long way... 

Tommy


----------

